# Some very nice Walleye (w/ video report)



## Rando22 (May 25, 2009)

Caught three very nice Walleye this past weekend. They actually hit a chartreuse spinnerbait with a big chartreuse grub tail trailer. Anyone else ever have much luck with a spinnerbait Walleye. We target bass but land these every now and then. They can't resist this grub trailer on the spinnerbait. I made a video report of the trip. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice video and fish. :beer:


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks like a really fun trip. Did you guys eat some of the bass and walleyes?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Might be well designed :spam:


----------



## Rando22 (May 25, 2009)

We don't eat the bass but we definitely ate the Walleye. They are awesome eating.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice video and some great fish :beer:


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Sinnerbaits are often overlooked for walleye, but as you can see they work.

The rocky shoreline/rip-Rap is often a key location for spinnerbait eyes, day or night. I often use them on rivers, they can be deadly during shiner runs.

Nice video guys...looks like a blast!


----------

